# Jak X Online Contest



## McMurphy (Oct 19, 2007)

_*The Gunslingers clan*_ is hosting weekly contests for all online racers in North America for Jak X online.  The set-up and the rules are the following:

*Structure:*

-_At least a day's notice will be posted in this thread for every online contest.  Exact times of the day may not be available._

-_The name of the game room will always be "Video Contest."_

-_The race will begin the moment that the room becomes full._

-_Since there are six slots in a game room, a six-sided die will determine who will pick the track. For example, if you are the third person on the game room list, and I rolled a "3," you will be given the chance to choose the racing circuit._

-_The winner of the circuit race names a few bands/musicians that he/she likes, and that will be used as the audio for the video._

-_The video of the contest will be posted on Youtube. A link will be provided in this thread. Please allow a span of a day for new uploads to appear on Youtube._


*Rules:*

-_McMurphy (that's me) cannot win the contest due to a conflict of interest. If I should come in first, the die will be rerolled and a new match will be started. Other Gunslingers clan members are more than welcome to participate and win the events._

-_If anyone is caught by me cheating (such as jumping the track, using a codebreaker, using a glitched car or game disc) they will forfeit the race. The match will start again without a new roll of the die. The possibility of being banned from future contests is dependent on the situation.
_
-_There is no limit to the amount of contests in a row that a racer can win._

-_There is no reserving spots in the game room.  The first six racers who show up are the ones competing. _


 See you all at the next contest!

[P.S.  If anyone on the UK front has the desire and capability to stage kin contests on their server, please let me know.  ]


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 19, 2007)

Below is a link to the youtube video for the first contest.  None other than *Mad.Max* of the _Gunslingers_ clan won!  Congratulations Max!

Video for Contest I


----------

